# Is your dog microchipped?



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Mine is 










The microchip is a little bigger than a grain of rice and is implanted with a large needle between the shoulder blades under the skin. It does hurt some, but alot of the dogs I microchip don't react at all.

If your dog is lost and is picked up by animal control, brought to a vet hospital or a shelter it can be scanned. The chip number will pop up. Then the chip company can be called. They will have your information and your dog will be reunited with you.

We have reunited owners with their pets months after losing them all due to the microchip.

The microchip is a one time insertion and lifelong. It cannot be removed. The only downfall is it can migrate down the shoulder blade. But it still can be scanned there. We always check down the shoulder, under collars, etc.

It is NOT GPS. It has to be scanned. Currently I know of no implated microchip that is GPS. There is a microchip that is GPS that can be attached to a collar however.

Just thought you might like to know more about these microchips. Of course knowing where your dog is at all times is best but accidents happen to the best of us. Hope this help at least one of you.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I dunno,I've heard of cases where an APBT is chipped,and the shelter doesn't even check,they just put the dog down,or shoot it if it's out roaming.

I don;t think they would do that here,but you never know. I'm still debating if I should get this done to Bruno or not.

I'm leaning more towards yes though,just need to get the funds to do it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Some ppl do not like the chips but all my dogs are chipped. I think they are great


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nope, I disagree with the whole concept... I hate how technology rules the world now instead of being a useful tool. 

Not that I'm putting down others who choose to do so. I just hate having it forced upon me as most vets & humane societies do these days. If I'm not given the choice then I think it's an infraction on my personal rights as a U.S. Citizen

Plus if you have a mother in law as evil as mine, who took your dog & chipped him as her own. You'd hate it too... But that's another story (prior to having Lex)


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> I dunno,I've heard of cases where an APBT is chipped,and the shelter doesn't even check,they just put the dog down,or shoot it if it's out roaming.
> 
> I don;t think they would do that here,but you never know. I'm still debating if I should get this done to Bruno or not.
> 
> I'm leaning more towards yes though,just need to get the funds to do it.


While that may be possible, some don't check or put them down. I'm not trying to defend all shelters but at mine we check every dog possible. What I mean by that is if they are growling or snapping at us of course we can't but those dogs are far and few inbetween. Alot of the scared or growly dogs come around so we can scan them. If we recognize a dog that has been there, pitbull or not we look up our records and call that owner. We have a pit now and she's been called twice. He rolls to the adoption floor soon if she doesn't come. At my shelter it is our goal to save as many as possible.  I just had to say that, I've read in a few spots people are not happy with shelter and while I DO understand that, there are some good shelters out there.



performanceknls said:


> Some ppl do not like the chips but all my dogs are chipped. I think they are great


I do too. I have seen alot of happy ending with them, as long as info is kept up to date.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Mine are not.But they are never not for one minute out of my sight.They are inside in crates except for while outside.And while outside,I'm there with them.I do not let my dogs have any run what so ever without me,so therefore I don't see any need for me to do it.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Nope, I disagree with the whole concept... I hate how technology rules the world now instead of being a useful tool.
> 
> Not that I'm putting down others who choose to do so. I just hate having it forced upon me as most vets & humane societies do these days. If I'm not given the choice then I think it's an infraction on my personal rights as a U.S. Citizen
> 
> Plus if you have a mother in law as evil as mine, who took your dog & chipped him as her own. You'd hate it too... But that's another story (prior to having Lex)


Not all vets or humane societies force you to. If someone does not want their adopted pet microchipped that is their choice. We do not force them. It is just an added benefit we have.

If my mother in law did that I would be angry as well, don't touch my dog


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

teasha said:


> Mine is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Memorial 7

It may increase cancer risks.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Mine are not.But they are never not for one minute out of my sight.They are inside in crates except for while outside.And while outside,I'm there with them.I do not let my dogs have any run what so ever without me,so therefore I don't see any need for me to do it.


Good for you for knowing where your dogs are  I see alot of irresponsible owners, I hope to meet more people here like you.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah I have heard of that argument with the cancer but the risk is worth it IMO. I have never had an issue and I had dogs found with chips. Also pups I sold years ago that ended up in a shelter because of a divorce I got back because they were chipped in my name. Chips save lives IMO


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

NorCalTim said:


> Memorial 7
> 
> It may increase cancer risks.


In my opinion the benefits outweigh the risks. And there is really no solid proof I know of.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Both chipped. The chances of losing them are pretty low but it was just one more thing we could do to help our chances of getting them back if they did go missing.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

All getting chipped here


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

all three of our pups are chipped. We signed up for a low cost program for pitbulls in CT. Spay/neuter and micro-chip/shots for $50... it was a no-brainer for us. And even though our pups are never left outside on their own, it is better safe than sorry to have them chipped just in case... just my 2 cents!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Question. As someone else said. Couldn't someone who had your info,change the chip info on your dog.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> Question. As someone else said. Couldn't someone who had your info,change the chip info on your dog.


I don't think so. If they are chipped and registered in your name. First they have to know which company it is, microchip number and of course dogs name, your address etc. I know if we get a dog in and it is chipped we try contacting the owner. Sometimes they haven't registered it or kept up to date info. Then obviously they have to come to us because we can't find them. So if they don't we put the dog up for adoption and have to reregister the chip. But we are a humane society.

I've never heard of it happening or even thought of this. I can look into it though. I just don't think they make it that easy or they could get themseles in trouble. I just sent an email, I will let you know when I know.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

All our dogs will be chipped as well. They also have tags. It's only $30 no vet visit required at our vet.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

3-4 of mine are chipped... I don't remember if i did one of them or not yet. As annuals come due we're chipping the rest of the herd.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I think microchips are great, but a person may also want to tattoo(use your DL# if you only have a couple of dogs). Here in our area, none of the human societies or animal control have a universal chip readers, and there are 3 kinds of chips. Some of the smaller ones don't have anything. Also, chips do migrate. My dutch shepherds' migrated to her front leg. We noticed that when we scanned her for her OFA xrays, and almost could not find it, until we scanned her leg. Some of our dogs are microchipped, but all are tatoo,d. Just some food for thought.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Bethb2007 said:


> I think microchips are great, but a person may also want to tattoo(use your DL# if you only have a couple of dogs). Here in our area, none of the human societies or animal control have a universal chip readers, and there are 3 kinds of chips. Some of the smaller ones don't have anything. Also, chips do migrate. My dutch shepherds' migrated to her front leg. We noticed that when we scanned her for her OFA xrays, and almost could not find it, until we scanned her leg. Some of our dogs are microchipped, but all are tatoo,d. Just some food for thought.


That is too bad they do not have a universal reader  What kind of chip did you get implanted? 24 hr petwatch chips are not suppose to migrate due to how they are made. Still waiting to hear about how easy for someone to change owner info.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

My dogs have been chipped and luckly there have been no cases where the dogs needed the chip. Though its a nice thought just incase something did happen and they ended up in some pound


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

@ Xiahko: I talked to our office manager and she said it is fessible, but really what are the chances it would happen. You could try calling the company you want to chip with and see what they say. I would think though the person changing it would need the # and it consists of numbers and letters. But if your worried call. I've never heard of it happening.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

teasha said:


> Not all vets or humane societies force you to. If someone does not want their adopted pet microchipped that is their choice. We do not force them. It is just an added benefit we have.
> 
> If my mother in law did that I would be angry as well, don't touch my dog


Since the chip has been the 'new rage' all the Humane Societies I've been to have told me it's their policy & won't adopt animals out unless it's chipped & spayed/neutered. Even though I specifically told them I do not want my animal chipped, I was denied my right to adopt... One of the many reasons I don't care for shelters.

Either way it's driven me to find a good breeder instead of 'loophole' supporting byb's... Not trying to come off sounding radical - I'm just sick of ppls round about b/s for *capital gain*. And two, as I said I don't care for my personal rights being infringed on due to policy. It also doesn't help that I'm a 'young' person that consistently deals with presumptions... Any way I dealt with this when my husband and I wanted to adopt a kitten, we were denied our rights to our faces. So we ended up adopting from a no kill shelter.

How do you know you do or don't have the option to chip your animal when it's something you are for? If you went in to adopt an animal & told them you disapprove of chipping your animal what kind of reaction do you get.

I really don't see the point of the chip, it's just a crutch for lazy ppl... And if your animal gets lost, IF it happens to come across a caring individual, they rarely scan the animal.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> How do you know you do or don't have the option to chip your animal when it's something you are for? If you went in to adopt an animal & told them you disapprove of chipping your animal what kind of reaction do you get.
> 
> I really don't see the point of the chip, it's just a crutch for lazy ppl... And if your animal gets lost, IF it happens to come across a caring individual, they rarely scan the animal.


All our dogs prices includes a chip,if the person doesn't want it we explain the benefits and then it's their decision. We do not deny an adoption if they don't want it. Most people are happy to have their pet chipped.

Cats we charge an extra fee of 7.50 if they want them chipped because we lose alot of money on them to just be able to adopt them out. Our cat prices now are 50.00 and it costs more than that to fix them, vx, and check for feline leukemia.

Maybe else where people are too lazy to scan but here we scan every animal that walks through unless it is too agressive.

I feel the chip is important. It's just incase something happened for me. I always know where my animals are but it's there just incase. Also if someone stole my pet and 'just happened to know who', I have proof.

We're all entitled to our opinions and that is mine.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

mine are all chipped if for no other reason than for ultimate prof of ownership in the case someone stole them! I've known someone who KNEW who stole her dog had vet papers and pics and the cops said dogs can look alike if you don't have a chip you have no prof  The THEIF got to keep her dog because she had no legal ground to get him back.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

teasha said:


> All our dogs prices includes a chip,if the person doesn't want it we explain the benefits and then it's their decision. We do not deny an adoption if they don't want it. Most people are happy to have their pet chipped.
> 
> Cats we charge an extra fee of 7.50 if they want them chipped because we lose alot of money on them to just be able to adopt them out. Our cat prices now are 50.00 and it costs more than that to fix them, vx, and check for feline leukemia.
> 
> ...


 I totally get your point dude... And you make good observations. I get the whole 'in case' scenario. But it's just not my style



Aireal said:


> mine are all chipped if for no other reason than for ultimate prof of ownership in the case someone stole them! I've known someone who KNEW who stole her dog had vet papers and pics and the cops said dogs can look alike if you don't have a chip you have no prof  The THEIF got to keep her dog because she had no legal ground to get him back.


I get your point too & having a similar situation happen to me... Had it not been 'family' I would have laid the person on their A$$

True, but if the chip never existed, I wonder how that situation would have played out? ...Even without the chip we still have DNA.

I mean, to me, it supports the idea of living a life in fear supporting 'big brother'. $#!7 happens - just the way the world works - big brother doesn't protect us. Ppl are too busy trying to control their own life without really enjoying the fruits of this world... Just the way I choose to live life  - if that makes sense???


----------

